# Who is The Youngest Person on APC?



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

eep:title says it all. I am 14 and im wondering if im the youngest person out here.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I think there are a few 14 yr olds on the site, but I haven't seen anyone younger then that. There probably are some though.

You should add a pole to this thread to see how old people are.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

I have ties that old.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

wahte are their screenames?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I was only 13 when I joined APC, but I am a lot older than that now...


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

i was wondering if any1 new a person who sells plant packages for really good deals. I have been looking at the trade thread and i am alsways to late and i miss all the good deals. =/


----------

